

Ask HN: Suspicious SMS sent to my phone on my birthday - good-citizen

from some random # i don&#x27;t know to my phone: &quot;Happy Birthday! Sorry I&#x27;m not there to enjoy it with you, but we can grab a drink and some other fun goodies when I return&quot;<p>must be spammers, knew my birthday was today, and are trying to trick me into replying?
======
palakchokshi
Did not know your birthday, sent it to 1000s of people to confirm phone number
if you replied so they could send you more spammy stuff later or sell info to
spammers.

Or

Someone you know sent the message using some service that allows free SMS to
be sent.

------
001sky
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthday_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthday_problem)

